# Demodex Mange = Smelly Dog?



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a foster dog who is undergoing treatment for demodex and well- he smells AWFUL. I read that the smell is normally associated with skin infection that demodex can cause but he has already had 2 weeks of treatment at the vets with dips and etc. He is not on antibiotics so I assume there is no infection? But he is on 1.7ml of ivermectin a day. Long story short I bathed him thoroughly with very fresh smelling berry shampoo and used half the bottle- however he still smells pretty awful (not as bad but still bad). I want to let him have more out time in the house outside of the crate however I won't let him run through the house while he is, well, smelly since it adheres to everything.

Anyways Is this normal for demodex? Anything I can do? Any good shampoos that might help with this?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Demodex usually isn't accompanied by a bad smell IME. Is it a greasy/dog smell or a chemical smell? (I'm wondering if the dip has anything to do with it, I've never used them.)


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

It must be the dip. But odor is more or less a pungent "dog smell" if that makes any sense...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

You could also ask the vet about yeast and to check the ears. Sometimes yeast will take an opportunity to overgrow on the skin and it produces a pretty strong odor. And I've seen some dogs with ear infections that would knock you over with the smell, although you'd think they would have already caught something like that.


----------

